# Dungeon of the Wolf - LGBT friendly discord!



## mangomango (Nov 22, 2020)

Heyo! I’m Saber, one of the moderators for the furry discord server Dungeon of the Wolf. We’re looking for new members - anyone who wants an inclusive and friendly place to chat and meet new friends! Straight and LGBT furs alike are welcome to join!

This server offers:

Inclusivity
Active moderators
A good group of members
Places to advertise commissions or art trades
Channels related to art, gaming, LGBTQ+ topics, fursuiting, and more!

Anyone is welcome and encouraged to join! We hope to see you around!

To get the link please message either me or @KD142000 !


----------



## mangomango (Nov 23, 2020)

bump!


----------

